# SAM - e



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Has anyone got any thoughts on this natural antidepressant?
It looks really interesting and i work in a health food shp and my boss raves about it. He says its one of the best products in the shop. He always tells me i should stop my current antidpressant and take SAM - e instead. 
Heres some info on it, what do you guys think? Do you reckon it might even help with DPDR?
http://www.nutritional-supplement-educational-centre.com/sam-e-information.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

match_stick_1 said:


> Has anyone got any thoughts on this natural antidepressant?
> It looks really interesting and i work in a health food shp and my boss raves about it. He says its one of the best products in the shop. He always tells me i should stop my current antidpressant and take SAM - e instead.
> Heres some info on it, what do you guys think? Do you reckon it might even help with DPDR?
> http://www.nutritional-supplement-educational-centre.com/sam-e-information.html


SAM!?!?!?!? SAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm gonna cry. : ( Sammy </3 : ( I miss Sammy <3

I'm sorry. Hmmm I think it could help. I think you should try it.  It can't hurt ya. : )

Sam </3 : (


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

match_stick_1 said:


> Has anyone got any thoughts on this natural antidepressant?
> It looks really interesting and i work in a health food shp and my boss raves about it. He says its one of the best products in the shop. He always tells me i should stop my current antidpressant and take SAM - e instead.
> Heres some info on it, what do you guys think? Do you reckon it might even help with DPDR?
> http://www.nutritional-supplement-educational-centre.com/sam-e-information.html


I tried it and felt nothing. It is really expensive too.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> I tried it and felt nothing. It is really expensive too.


ok yeah it looks really expensive - even on Amazon!! thanks for the input


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

It actually snapped me out of my dp once. But only for a few seconds. It never happened again. Maybe you have to keep taking higher doses of it for longer periods of time but I gave up on it. Also it's a little disturbing that Sam-e can increase homocysteine levels in your blood which could lead to heart attacks unless nulified by B vitamins.


----------

